# Cronometro con centesimas de segundo



## CoolDann (Mar 21, 2007)

Hola, estoy tratando de hacer un Cronometro con censtesimas de segundo. Quiero que este se active con una señal externa y se apague tambien con una señal externa y que el valor se despliegue en tres displays conectados tambien a el PIC, dispongo del PIC 16F84A y el PIC 16C54C si alguien me puede hechas la mano se lo agradesco de antemano.  

SALUDOS


----------



## mabauti (Mar 21, 2007)

primero haz el contador de 0-999 con pic

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/contar-pulsos-determinado-tiempo-5166/

Hazlo y postea tus resultados


----------



## CoolDann (Mar 21, 2007)

GRACIAS MABAUTI, estoy haciendolo, mañana posteo buenas noches... ohh, y veo que eres de mexico...


----------



## fielpy (Abr 17, 2007)

pero el contador no es lo mismo que el cronometro ...como hago el cronometro...no entiendo necesito ayuda....necesito el circuito del cronometro


----------



## PICMIND (Ago 14, 2007)

El circuito es el mismo, lo que cambia es el programa.

Suerte.


----------

